# Looking for a good vacuum cleaner that really sucks.



## HazyDavey (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, I guess it's time for a new vacuum cleaner and I'm out of my comfort range. I usually just buy the first shinny one that catches my eye. Does anybody have a inexpensive (ok.. cheap.) vacuum cleaner that they really are happy with? Or do I need to bit the bullet and put out some serious $$$ to get a good one?  

Thank You ..


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 29, 2016)

I've owned many vacuums in my lifetime....have settled with the bag-less Hoover Wind Tunnels.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I've owned many vacuums in my lifetime....have settled with the bag-less Hoover Wind Tunnels.



Thanks Jackie22, I'll be sure to see if I can find one here in town. Appreciate the help..


----------



## Carla (Dec 29, 2016)

I like my Shark. They run sales on them, depending on the model. Say they're in the $200 range but they have good suction and various tools.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2016)

Keeping the container or bag emptied *greatly* increases the suction.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2016)

I think the shark is pretty good, too.  One of my considerations in choosing a vacuum is that it be lightweight, because I have shoulder issues.


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2016)

I have four vacuum cleaners at present.  ALL of them suck......and I don't mean in the _good_ way.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2016)

My best vac is the $250.00 Hoover upright that uses bags. I've had it about 9 years now and it works as well as it did when new. 

Except for my tiny kitchen, 2 small bathrooms and a short entry-way/hallway which are ceramic tiled, every thing else is carpeted.

I use a  lightweight vac-stick for the ceramic tiles areas instead of a broom, or even the bigger Hoover; I just hate the junk that flies around when using a broom. I use the broom for pushing the snow off my car!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2016)

We bought a Dyson "Animal" over 15 years ago, and it is still working like new.  Yes, it was a bit expensive...probably $400...but considering that it has outlasted 3 or 4 $200 vacuums, it has proven to be the cheapest, in the long run.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I've owned many vacuums in my lifetime....have settled with the bag-less Hoover Wind Tunnels.



I agree. I've tried several and the Hoover Wind Tunnels seem to be the best for the money, especially if you have pets. The ones with auto retractable cords make them convenient. But they aren't all created equal. Read the Amazon reviews. There are a lot of different models.

Dysons are also good but can be pretty pricey.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 29, 2016)

I have 70+ square mtrs of almost white floor tiles and last Christmas I decided I would buy a Dyson stick vacuum the same as this ..yes they are fairly expensive , it's so good it hangs on the wall ..just take it off the charger and your ready to vacuum.......no getting the heavy vacuum out of the cupboard ,plugging it into the power ,attaching the hose/ head ..I can have the floor vacuumed quicker  I can put the "big" machine together ..I paid about $600 for mine,I bought the model that has a head for carpets as well ,some of the models only come with a hard floor head 
The only disadvantage is the battery only lasts about 20 minuites before you need to recharge
I have a very old Wertheim barrel type  I still use to vacuum the carpets


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks everybody for your great responses, now I got some good info to go on. :encouragement:


----------



## Kadee (Dec 29, 2016)

If you go to a big department store Davey most of them will have vacuums set up for you try ,that's what I did which my Dyson stick cleaner


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 14, 2017)

First off, thanks again everybody for your helping old hazy here decide on a new vacuum cleaner. After much head scratching research it came down to the Hoovers and the Sharks. Then after going to the store, I'll have to admit the Shark had a little twinkle to it that caught my eye. That sealed the deal for me and with a swish of the plastic card I took her home with me. 

Here it is, ani't she a beaut?  (the vacuum cleaner..)


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice choice, Hazy, good luck with it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a Dyson, yes, paid butt loads of money for it.     What I love about it is the super long cord and how light it is.   I'd prefer a Hoover, they get good ratings on Consumer Reports.


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2017)

I prefer a canister (more mobile and versatile) to an upright. Canisters vacs are getting more difficult to find, though. When my 25 year old Eureka broke 2 years ago, I bought a Panasonic to replace it. It is adequate for my needs.


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a several year old Miele canister type. Great suction.  So much filtration it cleans the air too.  Don't like the short cord and it has a mickey mouse thing you can set the wand on.


----------

